# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  फ्लर्ट तो महिलाएं भी कम नहीं करतीं!

## xman

*फ्लर्ट करने में महिलाएं पुरूषों से कम नहीं हैं: शोध।* 
*महिलाओं की चालाकी भरी अदाओं से लाचार होते हैं पुरुष।* 
*बर्कले स्थित कैलीफोर्निया विश्वविद्यालय हुआ शोध।* 
*फ्लर्टी महिलाओं पर उनके सहयोगी भरोसा नहीं करते।*

----------


## xman

फ्लर्टिंग के मामले में पुरूषो को ही ज़्यादा बदनाम किया जाता। पुरूषों के बारे में अक्सर ये मान लिया जाता है कि वे लडकियों को देखते ही फ्लर्ट करना शुरू कर देते हैं और उन्हें रिझाने के लिए तरह-तरह की बातें और इशारे करने लगते हैं। लेकिन फ्लर्ट करने में महिलाएं पुरूषों से कम नहीं है। कुछ अध्ययनों की मानें तो कई महिलाएं तो प्लर्ट करने में पुरुषों से कहीं आगे हैं। चलिये जानते हैं कि महिलाओं की फ्लर्टिंग नेचर के बारे में क्या कहते हैं शोध।

----------


## xman

अक्सर समझने में धोखा खा बैठता है पुरुषों का दिमाग और समझ बैठते हैं दोस्ताना अंदाज फ्लर्ट करने में महिलाएं भी कुछ कम नहीं होतीं। अगर पुरुषों से ज्यादा नहीं तो कम से कम इतना तो जरूर करती हैं-कभी लटों को उमेठना तो कभी आंखों में आंखें डालना या फिर मादक मुस्कान बिखेरना। लेकिन फ्लर्ट करने वाली महिलाएं जान लें, इससे कुछ हासिल होने वाला नहीं है। महिलाएं पुरूषों के मुकाबले में पांच गुना ज्यादा ऐसे सेक्सी बॉडी सिग्नल्स देती है, जिनसे पुरूषों को इशारा मिल जाए कि वो उन्हें पसंद करती है। शोध में भी वैज्ञानिकों ने यह बात मानी है कि फ्लर्ट करने में महिलाएं पुरूषों के मुकाबले पीछे नहीं हैं।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*अध्ययन नं. - 1* एक अध्ययन में यह दावा किया गया है। इस अध्ययन के बाद वैज्ञानिक इस नतीजे पर पहुंचे हैं कि महिलाओं की चालाकी भरी अदाओं के प्रति पुरुष तकरीबन अंधे होते हैं। महिलाओं की अधिकांश मादक या कामुक अदाओं को समझने में वे भूल कर बैठते हैं, उसे दोस्ती का अंदाज समझ बैठते हैं। शोधकर्ताओं के मुताबिक महिलाएं यौनेच्छा की अभिव्यक्ति के प्रति उतावली नहीं हुआ करतीं। लेकिन दुखद यह है कि अपनी यौन रुचियों को लेकर महिलाओं के गैर शाब्दिक संकेतों को भी नौजवान पुरुषों का दिमाग पढ़ नहीं पाता। 'वह मुझे चाहती है' जैसे पहलू को स्वीकारने के बजाय पुरुष प्राय: महिलाओं के संकेतों को लेकर बुरी तरह उलझ जाते हैं।

----------


## xman

अपने शोध के दौरान वैज्ञानिकों ने तीन सौ अंडर ग्रेजुएट छात्र-छात्राओं पर अध्ययन किया। इन सभी को महिलाओं की तस्वीर दिखाई गई। उसे दोस्ताना, यौन आकर्षण, दुखी या नापसंद के तौर पर श्रेणीबद्ध करने के लिए कहा गया। प्रत्येक छात्र को 280 तस्वीरों से रूबरू कराया गया।

----------


## xman

सटीक निष्कर्ष के मामले में छात्रों की संख्या छात्राओं से काफी कम थीं। खासकर खुशगवार, दोस्ताना और कामुक अंदाज का आकलन करने में। छात्रों ने महिलाओं की यौनेच्छा से संबंधित संकेतों को समझने में आमतौर पर भूल की और उसे दोस्ताना करार दिया। इसके विपरीत दोस्ताना अंदाज को अश्लील माना।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*अध्ययन नं. -2*यदि आपको लगता है कि ऑफिस में थोड़ी बहुत फ्लर्टिंग से कोई नुकसान नहीं है, तो एक बार फिर से सोच लजिए। एक अध्ययन से पता चलता है कि ऑफस में फ्लर्टिंग यानी हल्की-फुल्की इश्कबाजी कुछ महिलाओं को आगे बढ़ने में मदद तो करती है, लेकिन ऐसी महिलाओं पर उनके सहयोगी भरोसा नहीं करते।

----------


## xman

बर्कले स्थित कैलीफोर्निया विश्वविद्यालय के शोधकर्ताओं द्वारा किये गये इस अध्ययन ने इस बात का खुलासा किया था। अध्ययन में वैज्ञानिकों ने पाया कि हालांकि महिलाओं का आकर्षण उन्हें थोड़ी ज्यादा तवज्जो दिला सकता है, लेकिन अगर वे ऑफिस में इश्कबाजी करती हैं, तो उन्हें ज्यादा भरोसे के योग्य नहीं समझा जाता। इस संदर्भ में 'डेली मेल' ने शोधकर्ताओं के हवाले से लिखा था कि सहयोगियों के बीच आपके लिए अविश्वास की भावना आगे चलकर नुकसानदायक साबित हो सकती है।

----------


## xman

इस अध्ययन में कुल 77 विद्यार्थी, 51 महिलाएं और 26 पुरुष शामिल थे। इन लोगों ने कॉर्पोरेट जगत की एक वीडियो देखी, जिसमें एक महिला अपनी अदाएं दिखा रही थी। इस महिला को एक पुरुष कर्मचारी की तुलना में ज्यादा पसंद तो किया गया, लेकिन विद्यार्थियों ने यह भी कहा कि वह महिला अधिक विश्वास के लायक नहीं है।

----------

